# Pets do the funniest things...



## MCx2 (Jun 2, 2007)

I just dropped an almond on the floor and my dog played with it but never ate it. Then she watched me eat a few and gave it another go. After 3 or 4 tries she finally bit into it but gave me this look like WTF? There are certain things she just doesn't like but just knowing that it's human food she'll try to scarf it down. Cracks me up every time.

Does your pet do something that is just absolutely the funniest/cutest thing ever?

Post pics if ya got em!


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2007)

My dog has a fear of boxes. He'll bark at them and flips out if you try to move one near him.

He also hates when people talk on the phone. If you using the phone while he is around he'll jump on your and bite at your clothes. Then once you hang out he becomes calm again.

Sometimes he'll sit like a human too, it is hard to explain. I'll see if I can get a picture.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2007)

right now lobo, our newest kitten, is behind my neck under my hair purring. all the kittens have a thing for my neck when we first get them


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 2, 2007)

My dog often howls when the phone rings.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 2, 2007)

My dog likes wearing clothes...no really she does.  Everytime I open her cabinet she gets excited and puts her paws up in the air to make it easier to pull the shirt over the top.  I think she looks like a bouncer in this one.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 2, 2007)

I think she looks like a gay frat boy wearing a pink shirt with a popped collar in that one. .  Then again, it is a girl, so I guess it's not so gay.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2007)

My cat Jack will sit on the top of my computer monitor and hang over the front so he can swat and paw at the curser when it hovers near the top of the screen.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2007)

My pups do all sorts of funny things.

Chloe will beg for vegetables.  You put a strawberry and a piece of chicken down and she's all over the berry and will leave the chicken.

Bailey will drag a pillow around the house to sleep on.  He will go room to room with that damn pillow and then prop himself up on it.  He also likes to sleep on Chloe.  She doesn't care.

I like to dress them up but they could do without that.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 2, 2007)

My cat has this one favorite spot on our couch in the family room and ALWAYS sits there. Whenever me or someone in my family is sitting there, she will come back from the litter box or her meal and jump up on the couch and start meowing and acts like a queen. If we refuse to move, she will move closer and gently bite us or kind of snuggle her way in until we let up and move over. It's just funny because she has this "i'm the queen of the house and you follow my rules" attitude.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 2, 2007)

She also sleeps in funny positions












See more on her myspace page.  www.myspace.com/80663741


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 2, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> My dog likes wearing clothes...no really she does.  Everytime I open her cabinet she gets excited and puts her paws up in the air to make it easier to pull the shirt over the top.  I think she looks like a bouncer in this one.


----------



## Phred (Jun 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I just dropped an almond on the floor and my dog played with it but never ate it. Then she watched me eat a few and gave it another go. After 3 or 4 tries she finally bit into it but gave me this look like WTF? There are certain things she just doesn't like but just knowing that it's human food she'll try to scarf it down. Cracks me up every time.
> 
> Does your pet do something that is just absolutely the funniest/cutest thing ever?
> 
> Post pics if ya got em!


I have a dog sort of like that.  If I giver her an almond or a grape, she just plays with it.  However, if she sees my other dog chewing on the almond or grape, then she will eat it and come back for more.  Go figure.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 3, 2007)

My dogs love shroom.  they eat them off all the yards


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 3, 2007)

MMA style


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2007)

My dogs are all silly in their own ways, when we come home their treats are either dog biscuits, peanut butter pigs ears or carrots.  They love cold fruits/veggies, if I don't have carrots I can slice an apple up and they love it, or melon they love honeydew melon, very healthy mutts....our smallest a female Eskie named Tinky will grab her treat and prance around while barking in a deep under her breath woo woo woo, sounds like "I wuv you!".  And Ceasar our oldest is nicknamed Boogs because when he is excited he wags his whole tail and butt so harder his feet do a boogie woogie like James Brown gettin down, he's a jive funkster little bugger.   Augie and Zeus are brothers and completely different in personality.  Aug's is hyper-active super loving always wagging his tail, you just whisper "Augie" and his tail starts twirling like a little propeller, yeah his wag is in circles, he has a bushy tail so I guess it moves easier in circular motions, now Zeus is really shy, barely wags his tail but if you bend down to kiss him he will get passionate with his licks like each one has to mean something, he's also the big sleepy head, in the morning when we get up everyone jumps on our bed and gives us morning slobbers, but he remains past out under the bed, you either have to drag him out or yell at him to finally get him to come out of the room when we go to work cause we don't let them in the room unless we are there to monitor them because once they start playing things get broken, they all chase each other and bump into tablesor jump on and off the bed until the comforter goes flying off the bed.

Now Dolce our newest is about 10 months old, a Belgian Malinois female who thankfully has grown into the most petite of her breed which usually ranges from 55-65 pounds, she is 53#'s and very slender, but she is such a goofus, maybe because she is young and grew into her body so fast and not able to move as graceful for now.   But the poor girl can't control herself on our vinyl tile floors and if she builds up too much speed will slip and slide like a mooseling just born on ice, some times she will run smack into a wall or furniture.  The fun thing about her is she is a herding breed and our other four dogs are American Eskimo's...




Fluffy and white like little sheep so she thinks it's her duty to round them up when it's time to kennel them in the hallway before we leave or go to bed, she gets behind them and nips at their butts and will head one off if it strays trying not to go into the hall (usually hard head Caesar), then once everyone is in she turns to me or my GF and gets excited like "Hey did you see me herding those guys, wasn't I good, didn't I do a good job, huh, huh...wagging her tail and jumping up to make us pet her and say "good girl!"

So yeah my pets all have their own little goofball things they do and thats why I love them so.... 


Then there is me who will talk to them all day singing goofy little impromptu songs to them or about them.....they probably think I am nuttier than a PayDay Bar, but they sure are the best natural Anti-Depressant....


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 4, 2007)

Pets rule.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

We look after a neighbours dog fairly often, he's a small terrier called Pepper. He has quite a few odd habits.

For one, he flips out when anybody posts mail through the letterbox, and i mean flip out. If a letter comes through he'll hear it, even if he's the other side of the house, run towards the door, bite the letter, and tear it to fucking shreds like its a death threat.

If you throw a stick for him he'll just cock his head on the side and look at you like "why the shit do you want me to get a stick for? what am i gonna do with it?". Sometimes he will trot off and get it, but he'll just come back with any old stick as if to humour you.

Strange, that if you say the word ball he'll look around for it, jump up at you, and nearly take off because his tail is wagging so much. If you actually HAVE a ball god help you.

If he wants attention he'll do the regular things like bark and paw at you in that frantic way that dogs do, but once when we all ignored him he went and sat completely still with his face to the wall like he was pouting. HE ignored US for a full 15 minutes before he finally forgave us.

He's great. He's about 16 years old, and now 100% deaf so he's a bit more docile now, he'll actually just lie there and let you pet him and stuff more now, really great dog .


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

My horse was pretty funny when I lived in Lethbridge. He would always scratch his ass on the fence and make these weird queezing noises when he did it. The dogs out there were pretty funny too. In fact, it was those dogs that tried to attack "19inchpump"
I got a kick out of that

My dog up here (before she died) was also really funny. She would bark in her sleep and scare the shit out of me in the middle of the night.

My cat had to be the funniest of all though. She would chase down dogs. She was so vicious, she'd literally corner me in a room.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2007)

these all great. this morning manic n gazhole have me  

right now lobo is asleep in my hair. i need to get more pics. she looks like a werewolf to me and has not given up on the idea my neck is  the new mommy cat.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

What about owners who act weird around their pets?
My best friend Kesler always goes nuts when she sees her kitty. The cat doesn't even fight back anymore because he is defenseless against her. She'll pick him up and drag him around the house haha.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2007)

cute. i love the eyeliner look on cats


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

Yah that cat is huge haha. Big and Fat
Kesler will literally carry it around like that haha


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 4, 2007)

I thought this was your cat dontstop


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> What about owners who act weird around their pets?
> My best friend Kesler always goes nuts when she sees her kitty. The cat doesn't even fight back anymore because he is defenseless against her. She'll pick him up and drag him around the house haha.



Wow, thats a beautiful cat.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> I thought this was your cat dontstop



Lawl, that poor cat. He has a "please just shoot me" look on hsi face.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

Haha no Nacho, that was my gift to you


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 4, 2007)

My cat after a long bulk






disturbing under sexed cat





YouTube Video


----------



## danny81 (Jun 4, 2007)

im getting a dog soon probably a pitbull


----------



## goob (Jun 4, 2007)

danny81 said:


> im getting a dog soon probably a pitbull


 
Horrible annimals. But each to their own......


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> disturbing under sexed cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, Ive never seen a video of where this cat came from.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> My horse was pretty funny when I lived in Lethbridge. He would always scratch his ass on the fence and make these weird queezing noises when he did it. The dogs out there were pretty funny too. In fact, it was those dogs that tried to attack "19inchpump"
> I got a kick out of that
> 
> My dog up here (before she died) was also really funny. She would bark in her sleep and scare the shit out of me in the middle of the night.
> ...




Hey DontStop, how old were you when you were with pump?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Hey DontStop, how old were you when you were with pump?



Dude, give it up already.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 4, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Hey DontStop, how old were you when you were with pump?



Hey!!! This might fly in other's threads but not mine mister!!

At least post a picture of your pet if you're gonna be a jerky...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Hey DontStop, how old were you when you were with pump?


Will you please go in a corner and spank it already.......don't start in this thread too.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm just wondering cause wasn't he like 30 and this chick is only 18.  I don't start shit anyway, I just fuck around and besides I stuck up for the girl when she was getting flamed.  It's just a question...It's not like I asked what she was wearing right now


----------



## the nut (Jun 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Horrible annimals. But each to their own......



What a ridiculous comment.

You guys are killing me with this thread. I just lost my 3 year old American Pit Bull to Lyme disease and kidney failure, 2 days ago. I feel like I lost a brother. 

RIP Champ


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2007)

the nut said:


> What a ridiculous comment.
> 
> You guys are killing me with this thread. I just lost my 3 year old American Pit Bull to Lyme disease and kidney failure, 2 days ago. I feel like I lost a brother.
> 
> RIP Champ



pit bulls are amazing dogs. sorry for your loss


----------

